# Nonresident hunts on a budget



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Where would be the cheapest place to hunt turkey or big-game (namely deer, pronghorn etc) be? And how much? I know I could google it, but I figured I'd let you guys have a crack at answering.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The cheapest is wyoming youth, and antlerless...
youth deer and anelope$124

adult regular antelope $286
adult regular deer $326

youth doe antelope $33 ,,, adult $48

You do have to buy a concervation stamp as well..


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

for Turkey I would say South Dakota...primarily for the proximity...
Whitetails I would probably say Missouri...for the proximity and trophy potential...
for whitetails and turkeys it's Alabama hands down...lots of animals...not so much on the trophy potential for the deer but the sheer numbers of turkeys would make up for it...
Kind of a vague question...kind of depends on where you live and what your max travel radius would be...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Idaho is about $125 overall more expensive for deer then Wyoming I think but if you happen to come across a Mtn lion or a bear you have the option to harvest one them instead.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> Kind of a vague question...kind of depends on where you live and what your max travel radius would be...


Well I was meaning the states surrounding Utah, as in Idaho, Wyoming, Colorado, Nevada, Arizona. Sorry I didn't clarify this earlier, thanks for the answers. Anybody know about Arizona Pronghorn or Colorado turkey?


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Certain areas in Idaho offer black bear permits over the counter for less that $32. Non resident license is around $150.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

On that same note there are many areas in Idaho that you can harvest two bears with one tag. Bear hunting is the bomb.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> On that same note there are many areas in Idaho that you can harvest two bears with one tag. Bear hunting is the bomb.


+1

Every spring we head to Idaho for bear. Breaks up the hunting season. License, 3 bear baiting tags, bear tag, and a wolf tag all for around $250.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Idaho is the best deal going if you plan on taking a JR hunter. While the price is high on non res licenses and tags, youth tags can be added for a fraction of the price. If I remember correctly, it was right around $500 for my daughter and I to hunt deer last year. There are still a few deer running around if you find a good spot and most hunts are still OTC.------SS


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I love hunting Idaho. My favorite is archery Bear hunts. I've found a guide that runs a week long hunt (probably kill a bear within 3 days) and it's worth every penny to have multiple bears waiting for you weeks before you get there. He usually charges around $1700 but when you figure gas, lodging, food, and the multiple baits sites with trail cameras to research the bear you want to shoot it's worth every penny. I think he's even in a 2nd bear area so you could kill two bears. let me know if you want a website or pictures of my bear he helped me with.


----------

